# can any body suggest me of doing M-TECH for working professional in Kolkata or Kharagpur



## sudiphans (Sep 3, 2013)

hai friends

actually I want to pursue M-tech in computer science or information technology for working professionals. Therefore please tell me something in kolkata or kharagpur. 

I will be great for your help.


samhans


----------



## avinandan012 (Sep 4, 2013)

IIT kgp


----------

